# Salem Canal Bass



## shamoo (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## gillhunter (Oct 30, 2014)

That's a hunk!! Great fish!


----------



## shamoo (Oct 30, 2014)

gillhunter said:


> That's a hunk!! Great fish!


Thank You gillhunter


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 31, 2014)

nice on Mr. Moo =D>


----------



## Keystone (Oct 31, 2014)

That's a nice Bass no matter where you fish. 

Where is Salem canal btw?


----------



## shamoo (Oct 31, 2014)

FishingCop said:


> nice on Mr. Moo =D>


Thank You FC :mrgreen:


----------



## shamoo (Oct 31, 2014)

Keystone said:


> That's a nice Bass no matter where you fish.
> 
> Where is Salem canal btw?


Thanks Keystone, Salem Canal is down by the Delaware Memorial Bridge.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 31, 2014)

shamoo said:


> Keystone said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice Bass no matter where you fish.
> ...



Delaware/New Jersey state line? Been a few years since I lived in that area (as in 35).


----------



## Brine (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats Mr Moo =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 31, 2014)

Keystone said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Keystone said:
> ...




There is no DE / NJ state line so to speak - that would be the middle of the Delaware River/bay

but to answer the question - yes - very South NJ just off the river



Nice catching Mr. Moo! Good to see you back posting


it is striper time you know - those green bass can wait until spring for me


----------



## fender66 (Oct 31, 2014)

Way to go Mr. Moo. Very nice fish!


----------



## fish devil (Oct 31, 2014)

:twisted: NICE!!! That is a SOLID Canal largie!!! Jig fish??? Our last two times out there were brutal.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 31, 2014)

fender66 said:


> Way to go Mr. Moo. Very nice fish!


Thank You fender :mrgreen:


----------



## shamoo (Oct 31, 2014)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: NICE!!! That is a SOLID Canal largie!!! Jig fish??? Our last two times out there were brutal.


No fd, it she was caught on a Green Pumpkin Red/Flake 5" Senko, I also been brutalized there :mrgreen:


----------

